# Himalayan Snow****?????



## stuckduck

Anybody ever done it or at least attempted... Wanting to give it a try and have heard they are a tough one to get..


----------



## outdoorser

Never even heard of them. Are they in UT? Or the himalayas?


----------



## stuckduck

Nevada... Ruby mountian range I think... I understand they are the holy grail of upland birds....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I have a friend that lives in Elko. He's hunted them for the last 12 years and shot 1 (one) bird. If that tells you anything...


----------



## mikevanwilder

We have been planning a hunt for this year. Reading about them on the internet it sounds like your attempting to find bigfoot. 
We have been wanting to do it for awhile and now we have someone with knowledge that lives in elko that is willing to help. 
He says its like hunting mountain goats but they are much smaller.


----------



## Trooper

I went once, maybe six year ago. They weren't hard to find- they "bugle" like crazy. They were very hard to get close to. I missed my one shot and have regretted it since- might be time to try again. It is seriously manly terrain.


----------



## Dave B

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I have a friend that lives in Elko. He's hunted them for the last 12 years and shot 1 (one) bird. If that tells you anything...


It tells me your friend isn't doing something right. They are not as hard to find as BIGFOOT lol.


----------



## Gumbo

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/1337-snow****-our-adventure-futility.html


----------



## wyogoob

Gumbo said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/1337-snow****-our-adventure-futility.html


That was a great post, a great story. Too bad the pics are gone. Many of the older UWN pics were removed by Administration to save UWN storage space before we changed to the vBulletin system. And of course some members left the UWN and took their pics with them. :-?

I would like to go. I have a friend that lives in Battle Mountain that has hunted them; he's seen them but hasn't got a shot.

.


----------



## gpskid

*Snow*****

First let me say get in shape, second get your finances, life insurance and will in order, then go hunt them. Twice I have been close to not making off the mountain. This is extreme. Pack your turkey gun with 3 1/2 shells and a extra full choke. Cool how the sentinel bird bugles, to much pressure and they make flight to the next peak, which is usually 5 miles away. Usually when you hear the bugle your busted, next hear the cackling of them leaving the country.





A little more later

GPSKID


----------



## wyogoob

gpskid said:


> First let me say get in shape, second get your finances, life insurance and will in order, then go hunt them. Twice I have been close to not making off the mountain. This is extreme. Pack your turkey gun with 3 1/2 shells and a extra full choke. Cool how the sentinel bird bugles, to much pressure and they make flight to the next peak, which is usually 5 miles away. Usually when you hear the bugle your busted, next hear the cackling of them leaving the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little more later
> 
> GPSKID


That's what I'm talkin about. That's the post of the year!!!!!

Tell us the story and don't leave out a thing.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I love Nevada. Never heard of these birds, but that looks intense! Do tell.-----SS


----------



## kev

I had a buddy of mine do it twice. For two guys they got three birds, between the two hunts. So like it was said before, it's not a high percentage hunt.
First time he took his light weight 20ga. and his standard "hi-brass" pheasant loads (he took two boxes too LOL), the next trip he borrowed my SBE and took 3 1/2" two ounce turkey loads and an extra-full choke. He only took ten shells this time. 
The first bird he got with that combo was in flight at what they estimated to be 85 yards flying dead away. He tells me there is no other way he could have made the shot, but he just happen to be at the perfect angle. After the shot, the recovery took 5 1/2 hours! On the way over to the first bird he got another bird, a straggler he assumed, at 50 yards, on the ground. He was unrepentent about it too. He said the first one was for glory, the second was for revenge.
If I'm telling the story right, I remember they were out for 10 days total on the second go-round. Two days in, 6 to hunt, two days out.
Without question, I would say that bird is the crown jewel of the upland game. I would venture to say, far fewer have brought one off the mountain, than have put a King Eider in the boat. But having said all that, what an adventure!! How many people have stories like that! I bet even the most seasoned sheep hunters don't have too many like that!

Later,
Kev


----------



## gpskid

Yes my first time I took my light gun and low brass shells, then I found out its like hunting biggame, you don't get close. This one my son jump off that 800 foot cliff, it swooped down past me, cackling gave me the heads up and it probably was an 80 plus shot, took me hour and a half to get down to where he dropped...more later I'm off to the devils hills....

A few more pics






Thanks


----------



## stuckduck

Thanks for the replies.... I would like to make it happen. Did you guys hike in or ride in on horses? Sounds like this is a bird that is truly earned!


----------



## Pumpgunner

We used to backpack in the Rubies every summer and we have glassed them from afar but never hunted them. I'm seriously impressed by anyone that's successful hunting them, there's no way to get them without some serious effort! The Rubies are such a beautiful range, I have some great memories of that place.


----------



## Stimmy

how big are these creatures? sage grouse big? small turkey? hard to tell from the photos...cool birds for sure!


----------



## Trooper

Sage Grouse big.


----------



## mikevanwilder

They say like up to 24" long and 18" tall


----------



## scott_rn

This seems like am awesome trip in some amazing country. It seems to me you can't go wrong spending a week in the high Country. Whether you shoot a snow**** or not, that looks like a cool week.


----------

